# Sam was waiting...



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

.. in my bushes

I came home from the second round of grocery shopping and saw a big box on the front stoop. I asked my wife what it was... she hadn't ordered anything..

BOOM

Pictures say a thousand words..

I'm honestly floored..

Thank you Sam!


(see you next Friday )


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Sam caught me today as well! Great work there!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

that's huge sam very huge


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Pickup


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nubs away


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nubs everywhere..... Very nice


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Another great guy by Sam the man! He must of had one free day on his hands! Freaking sweet!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

oh wow!!! that is amazing!!! great hit Sam!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Very cool!!! Where can I get one of those cutters?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Excellent hit there!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Another great guy by Sam the man! He must of had one free day on his hands! Freaking sweet!


I was just gonna say... For Sam to take time out of his hectic schedule to blow the bejeebers out of someone in special indeed. Nice work Sam!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Another nice Nub Hit


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Love the signed box


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

What an awesome BOTL! Nicely done Sam!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

oh man, that's a kick-ass hat! and I love the autographed box - nice hit!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Lucky dog!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Those hats and matches have to be about the coolest things I've ever seen.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah, I thought it was the ink I ordered... lets just say I was much happier, who cares if I can't print out postage labels..


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

Man , that is another sweet hit !!!...


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice Nub stockpile!


----------



## Hazmat (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice nub hit.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

WOW Sam is putting out some major hits. I hope you enjoy your Nubs.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

sam said there was 14 bombs going out

and by the way, the nub cutters are double bladed


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

That's amazing Sam! Great hit!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice hit. I love the way the plaid hat looks.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW another sweet hit. Are those static stickers on the left hand side? Thats cool.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Sam realy take care of you!! Didn't know there where so manny NUB assosoires!! :eeek:
Nicely done Sam!!


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Nicely done.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Hit Sam


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice hit...bombs away sam bombs away


----------

